# TEST



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

My Webpage


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nope


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cannot View!! Error!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Same here.

~Dj


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

My Webpage


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

My Webpage


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you must be a member to join adn I am not









Joe


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

LAST TRY


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

its free to join


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

it said you must sign in...copy properties on pic and post


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

That's pretty nice! Good choice of music. How long did you have to mess with it to get the first gunshot to be exactly at the sime time of the first strike? They are really close.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

oh sh*t i so happy i got my video on here. i took some work to get the gun shots at first attack im trying a mouse on friday so hopefully i will have another video.

THANKS.........THEONE


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

i dont know how to put a direct link but joining doesnt cost anything.]


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Nope


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

thomisdead how were u able to veiw it let people know how u did it so they can see it too


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

if someone knows how to post a direct link to my video i would be very happy.

THANKS...........THEONE


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I just joined when it said to.

I think i used hhh as my acct name and hhh as my password.
then I clicked the download button and it brought up wmp.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

thanks thomisdead for the help


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So what was your account/pw again??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i would have to sign up to view your album







get a different online host so that we can all enjoy it. go to asphost1 or something.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just ask Xenon to host it for you: I believe there are some vacancies in the video section since MAD's departure, and Xenon would be more than happy to host those vids for you, I guess :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i hate signing up for crap. i would like to see the picts but no more junk mail for me.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

right click and save


----------

